# Pundamilia nyererei spawning



## Etroplus (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,

this post to share my recent experience with pundamilia nyererei spawning in a Victoria-Tanganyika tank:






It was a few months ago, the alevins are now growing in a separate tank.

Etroplus


----------

